# Five Things You Learned From Unintentional Eavesdropping



## WayneLigon (Jun 14, 2005)

I read quite a lot in public places, usually when I'm at lunch or have gone out to dinner. I don't have my nosed buried in the thing but apparently any book creates an invisible field around itself that convinces people in the surrounding booths that I am, in fact, deaf.

Last night I wasn't feeling well so I decide to treat myself and go to a nice local steakhouse for dinner. I get my salad and settle down to continue the second volume of _The Reality Dysfunction_ when four people sit down in the booth behind me. They have to walk past me, so in glancing I see they're either senior high-schoolers just out for the summer, or early college-aged people. Three men, one woman. They proceed to converse among themselves as people are wont to do but since it's a Monday night the place is not very full and their voices... carry quite easily, as they aren't being particularly careful to keep it down. Not really annoyingly so, but certainly loud enough for me to easily hear almost everything that comes out of their mouths for the next hour if I had been so minded. 

My attention is on Captain Joshua and the tangled web of circumstances surrounding him but every now and again, keywords from the booth behind me cause me to focus my attention that direction.

From this, I learn several fascinating things I never knew before.


Drinking four glasses of water will lower your blood sugar from 460 to under 200 and thus gets riid of the need to take your diabetes injection. And you can have pie.
The first part of all SSN's must have at least one odd number in them so nobody will ever get '666'.
Girl Y's full SSN.
I didn't get to a full five, but I'm sure the rest of you have done better.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 14, 2005)

Only one thing, but it was important. 

My wife once had an asthma attack while we were visiting friends out of state.  We wound up in the local emergency room and saw a bunch of "girls" (high school or college-age) drag in a male friend who was barely coherent.  All of them were quite drunk (I shudder to think who was driving).  Apparently the guy had passed out and they dragged him down a flight of stairs, bumping his head quite badly.  As the nurse was interviewing him in the next curtained bed, we heard this exchange:

Nurse: What were you drinking tonight?
Guy (after several repetitions of the question): Beer, just beer.
Nurse: Any drugs?
Guy: No!
Nurse: How many beers did you have?
Guy: I don't know.  One or two.
Nurse: (skeptically) Really?
Guy: Yeah.  I guess it mixed badly with the Prozac.

So I learned not to mix alcohol with serotonin reuptake inhibitors LIKE IT SAYS ON THE LABEL!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 14, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Drinking four glasses of water will lower your blood sugar from 460 to under 200 and thus gets riid of the need to take your diabetes injection. And you can have pie.




I've learned to not believe everything that you hear when eavesdropping.  That one is a load of bunk and could lead to someone getting in serious trouble.

I've learned a lot of things about people in adjacent cubicles that I really wish I could scrub from my brain...I'll spare you those details.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 14, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> I've learned to not believe everything that you hear when eavesdropping. That one is a load of bunk and could lead to someone getting in serious trouble.




That's the point of the Humor flag; I was being sarcastic, in that nothing they said was in any way anything one should 'learn'. These were some of the A-Number-One stupidest people I've ever had the pleasure to sit by. There was a lot more diabetes talk (my Mom was diagnosed diabetic near the end of her life and we both got a crash course in how to care for a diabetic, etc, but I certainly don't pretend to know everything abou it) and _all_ of it was wrong as far as I could tell. There was more high stupidity but I've forgotten most of it; I should have posted last night wnen things were fresher.


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

This reminds me of a Lewis Black routine:

I was sitting in an International House of Pancakes and the woman behind me said "If it weren't for my horse, I never would have finished that last year in college."


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 14, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Drinking four glasses of water will lower your blood sugar from 460 to under 200 and thus gets riid of the need to take your diabetes injection. And you can have pie.






This is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard.

And people wonder why they have to get their feet amputated, and they go blind because of diabetes.  Manage it, people!!!!


----------



## Xath (Jun 14, 2005)

All I ever get from eavesdropping is alot of work related gossip.  I've also learned quite a bit about astrology.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2005)

I learned my neigbhor gets the crap beat out of her and that she in turn beats the crap out of the guy beats the crap out of her


----------



## Xath (Jun 14, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I learned my neigbhor gets the crap beat out of her and that she in turn beats the crap out of the guy beats the crap out of her





....interesting neighbors...

Are you in an apartment or townhome?  Or can you actually hear this from across a strip of grass?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> ....interesting neighbors...
> 
> Are you in an apartment or townhome?  Or can you actually hear this from across a strip of grass?




Apartment, she used to sit below my window and talk on the phone late at night after the bf passed out from drinking.  I learned a lot during the months it was nice enough to have my windows opened.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 14, 2005)

The other day I was at the park and the local hoodlums were roughhousing around me.  I overheard some of teh funny.

1. Who's doing coke, who's slinging coke, and who hates coke.

Not long ago I was having lunch at a restaurant and I got a history lesson.

2. Children are out of control today.  Back in 'my day' (from glancing at the speaker I'd say we're talking the 30's) kids respected their elders.  THe world has gone to hell in a handbasket.

I was sitting outside my local corporate coffee place reading a book and I found out how a kid was doing in school.

3. Honey got an A on her test.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2005)

once at a resturant I heard to young women talk about the different VD's they've had and which treatments they found effective.


----------



## Xath (Jun 14, 2005)

Riding public transporation is also a way to pick up interesting bits of information.  Especially from people who feel that in order to be heard, they need to shout on their cell phone.  

Or use the walkie-talkie part of their phone on max-volume. 



> Girl Y's full SSN.




This doesn't count as evesdropping, but once a guy gave me a piece of paper with his phone number on it.  I flipped the paper over and it was his pay stub, equipped with SSN, address, full name, and bank account number.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> This doesn't count as evesdropping, but once a guy gave me a piece of paper with his phone number on it.  I flipped the paper over and it was his pay stub, equipped with SSN, address, full name, and bank account number.




did you call him?


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> did you call him?




No but she's been living like a Queen ever since.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> No but she's been living like a Queen ever since.




does she still have the number?


----------



## Xath (Jun 14, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> did you call him?




No, I tore it up and threw it into several different trash cans so no one could take advantage of him.  Dude was at least twice my age.



			
				reveal said:
			
		

> No but she's been living like a Queen ever since.




What do you take me for?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> What do you take me for?




a queen??


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> a queen??




What he said.


----------



## Xath (Jun 14, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> a queen??





I'm female enough without going drag, thanks...   

As for the royalty aspect of Queendom, I'll leave that to Q-D, lady of Dopplegangers and Donuts.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I'm female enough without going drag, thanks...




Wow, now I'm imagining you going drag...thanks....


----------



## Xath (Jun 14, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, now I'm imagining you going drag...thanks....




So...drag for me would be pants, right?

Or would I be pulling a Victor/Victoria?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> So...drag for me would be pants, right?
> 
> Or would I be pulling a Victor/Victoria?




I was thinking a tux with a shaved head actually.....


----------



## Xath (Jun 14, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I was thinking a tux with a shaved head actually.....




 Hijack:  Ha, I'm not allowed to cut my hair.  It's my boyfriend's surrogate hair since he's in the army and can't grow his out.

Every time I talk about donating to Locks of Love, he cringes and gets all mopey.


On-Topic:  Trying to think of more eavesdroppings as to un-hijack the thread.

Once a new guy came into the shop, and I already knew so much about him from gossip, that I think I freaked him out by revealing bits of information.  Then I welcomed him, and told him what he could expect.  Like "there's no such thing as a secret when a bunch of women are sitting around and sewing."


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Ha, I'm not allowed to cut my hair.  It's my boyfriend's surrogate hair since he's in the army and can't grow his out.
> 
> Every time I talk about donating to Locks of Love, he cringes and gets all mopey.




that's funny..so you've been growing it out since Gen Con?  How long is it now?


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 14, 2005)

This isn't an eavesdropping story, but it could have been for someone.  My wife and I had just eaten at a Pizza Hut, and I went up to the front to pay, and I handed the guy my debit card, and he takes it, walks over to the machine, swipes it, comes back, hands me my card and says with a straight face "My wife just left me for my brother."

What ensued was one of the weirdest conversations I'd ever had with anyone. I learned that he'd had a vasectomy, and that it was cheaper to get one, than to remove one. I learned what his wife did, what his brother did, what his lawyer had said, how much his lawyer cost, how much everyone made, where he lived, what drugs various people were taking. It was... incredible.  My wife and I still joke about that *incident*.


I was working late one night, and this IBM guy that was sitting on the other aisle got a call from his wife. His phone had been ringing frequently with no answer (he was away from his desk). The conversation went like this (one-sided):
- hello
- of course I'm at work.
- where else would I be?
- No, I'm not having an affair
- of course I love you
- can't we have this conversation some other time?
- No, I've been here the entire time.
- No, I don't know when I'll be home.

This went on for quite some time. I felt sorry for the guy.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 14, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> That's the point of the Humor flag; I was being sarcastic,




I missed the humor tag and didn't pick up on the sarcasm, sorry.

I learned what it is like to deal with two teenage kids at home.  A former co-worker used to get calls on his cellphone from one of his kids complaining about what the other one was doing.  Sometimes he would go into an office and close the door, but it didn't help much you could still hear him shouting. "Steven!  Steven!  Give your sister her book!  Do you want me to come home and take care of this?!  Put your sister on!..."


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 14, 2005)

In college, my roommates and I had a police scanner and a Radio Shack frequency guide. It was like a radio soap opera for us. Even funnier, we were trying out a couple walkie-talkies and we captured a phone conversation. We listened for a while and eventually used the talk button to break in with random radio-sounding chatter.

Ever since then I don't mention personal info on a cordless phone.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 15, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> In college, my roommates and I had a police scanner and a Radio Shack frequency guide. It was like a radio soap opera for us. Even funnier, we were trying out a couple walkie-talkies and we captured a phone conversation. We listened for a while and eventually used the talk button to break in with random radio-sounding chatter.
> 
> Ever since then I don't mention personal info on a cordless phone.



I used to do that. I don't think you can do it with new phones.


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

I have heard:

1) "Marijuana doesn't effect my... um... well doesn't effect me."
2) From what I could tell, the man's wife ran off with his sister
3) That the most expensive part of a fountain drink is ice
4) The Domain Admin Password
5) That "Natural Flavors" actualy represents how you can have things like bug parts, rat hairs (and feces), and other stuff, up to a certain ammount, in any food and still have it be viable (For example, I believe it's 13 rat hairs per 5 galons of corn syrup), but must be accounted for in the ingrediants.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, now I'm imagining you going drag...thanks....




That's YOUR job, Croth!!!    

Croth the Drag Queen!!! WORK IT, BAYBEE!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 15, 2005)

I've heard more things about sex and mammograms and various other topics from the women I work around... Not to mention gutter talk that I can't repeat here...


----------



## Aeson (Jun 15, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've heard more things about sex and mammograms and various other topics from the women I work around... Not to mention gutter talk that I can't repeat here...



Women seem to talk about the darnedest things when they don't think any men are around.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 15, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I used to do that. I don't think you can do it with new phones.



Yeah, it was about 12-13 years ago. I don't even think Radio Shack publishes those frequency books anymore. Not that I've tried.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 15, 2005)

I didn't need to. I had a phone that picked up the conversations.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 15, 2005)

In college a couple of friends and I used to caravan back and forth to school. We bought radio headsets so we could talk from car to car.  It took us a little while to figure out, but we finally realized that the headsets ran on the same frequency as some baby monitors.  We used to hear kids crying from tiem to time as we drove.  On one trip we heard mommy and daddy working at making a new baby.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 15, 2005)

I overhear lots of conversations I sometimes wish I didn't when I'm walking around the library and students are on their cell-phones. The concept of "Private Conversation" just doesn't seem to click with lots of students. I can't tell you how many times I've overheard a female student talking on her phone, in a computer lab, about how so-and-so was really good/bad in bed, or how their friend hooked up with somebody.  

I've often had to ask someone to take their conversation outside because they were disturbing other students. One time, as I was walking up to a girl after receiving a complaint just as she said at full volume "... and then the dog pissed on my leg!" and everyone in the room cracked up. 

For some reason, male students seem to either talk at lower volumes or leave the room to talk in the halls on their phones, so they aren't as big a problem as the girls.


----------



## freebfrost (Jun 15, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Drinking four glasses of water will lower your blood sugar from 460 to under 200 and thus gets riid of the need to take your diabetes injection. And you can have pie.



This is complete bunk.

I'm a recently diagnosed Type II diabetic myself, and this statement is so appalingly ignorant of how blood sugar works that I can't even believe that these people would be saying this.

Blood sugar varies throughout the day, for various reasons, including consuming fluids.  The problem is that the fluids disappear quickly and all those sugars remain in the blood afterward so the problem still exists - it is just covered up temporarily.  This is especially bad if the person who said this was a Type I diabetic as it seems he or she was...  

It just boggles the mind.


----------



## Ferret (Jun 15, 2005)

I often hear my neighbour being sick at night.

I also heard a woman talking on her phone on the beach.

1)She wouldn't mind taking drugs test every day to prove she was off of them.
2)Her mother sent people round to beat her up.

I wasn't trying to listen to much but lots of private personal, serious stuff 

I once heard someone on my school bus say loudly "I'm not a horse!" Siounded quite angry...


----------



## nerfherder (Jun 15, 2005)

Not exactly "overheard", but I did once read something on a home theatre forum that ended up being quite amusing.

A guy posted on the forum asking for the best prices on a TV so that he could phone up John Lewis in Newcastle and get them to price match (for those outside the UK, John Lewis will pricematch bricks and mortar stores, throw in a 5 year guarantee and generally provide good service).  The price matching process takes a little time, as the undersales department that do it will either phone up the store they're price-matching against, or go round and visit it.  Co-incidentaly, at the time, my girlfriend was the person that would do this, so I mentioned to her that someone was going to be ringing her to price match a particular model of TV.  I didn't say anything on the forum.  She confirmed the price so that when the guy rang she said "yeah, no problem" to him straight away, then proceeded to ask if he was so-and-so from the HT forum.  He was so taken aback that he denied it, but then later admitted that he was.  Then he posted on the forum about his weird experience with a very nice woman who already seemed to know him...

So, when you post on a public forum, just remember that anyone could be reading...

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't know about 5 things, but I did overhear two women talking in line at the deli about how they took Viagra themselves before sleeping with their respective husbands.  One said she (Eric's Grandma look away) had so many very intense orgasms she fainted.  Then they realized I was listening and shrieked and giggled like school girls (they were both in their 40's, I think).


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I don't know about 5 things, but I did overhear two women talking in line at the deli about how they took Viagra themselves before sleeping with their respective husbands.  One said she (Eric's Grandma look away) had so many very intense orgasms she fainted.  Then they realized I was listening and shrieked and giggled like school girls (they were both in their 40's, I think).




heh

A friend of mine said about how he gave a gf he had multiple ones...   

I didn't know that Viagra was meant to be used by women, just men. There is, I believe, a version just for women.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> heh
> 
> A friend of mine said about how he gave a gf he had multiple ones...
> 
> I didn't know that Viagra was meant to be used by women, just men. There is, I believe, a version just for women.



Was he bragging or making an offer?


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A friend of mine said about how he gave a gf he had multiple ones...




No offense, but why is that confusing? My wife and I have a very healthy sex life and have had for the last 11 years. I've always given her multiples. I think it happens more often than most women perceive, which is really sad.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

> Was he bragging or making an offer?




Dunno. He's afraid of a relationship after what the last gf did to his emotional and mental state.   The way he said it seemed more a matter of fact than bragdaccio.



			
				reveal said:
			
		

> No offense, but why is that confusing? My wife and I have a very healthy sex life and have had for the last 11 years. I've always given her multiples. I think it happens more often than most women perceive, which is really sad.




Where did I say that was confusing? Maybe 'cause I've not heard of it outside of fiction novels...   Certainly not from personal experience, that's for sure.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dunno. He's afraid of a relationship after what the last gf did to his emotional and mental state.   The way he said it seemed more a matter of fact than bragdaccio.




If this is the same friend you've talked about before. If you guys get together I think your in for a wild ride. Read into that what you will.


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Where did I say that was confusing? Maybe 'cause I've not heard of it outside of fiction novels...   Certainly not from personal experience, that's for sure.




The little  is the "confused" icon so I just assumed...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> The little  is the "confused" icon so I just assumed...





I use it mostly for a shocked reaction moreso than a confused one.


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I use it mostly for a shocked reaction moreso than a confused one.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> If this is the same friend you've talked about before. If you guys get together I think your in for a wild ride. Read into that what you will.





If it does happen, then I'm sure it'll be one helluva one....   



And an interesting thing if I EVER meet that ex-gf of his who effed him up emotionally so bad... it'd be a mix of Sith Rage, Womanly Rage and Draconic Rage all in one package!   Just ask Lady Acoma just what I mean about that....


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And an interesting thing if I EVER meet that ex-gf of his who effed him up emotionally so bad... it'd be a mix of Sith Rage, Womanly Rage and Draconic Rage all in one package!




[Moderators Note: This post erased because of allusions to all this happening during "that time of the month."]

I keed... I keed...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

>
















It takes more time to use these smileys for shock: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 or


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If it does happen, then I'm sure it'll be one helluva one....
> 
> 
> 
> And an interesting thing if I EVER meet that ex-gf of his who effed him up emotionally so bad... it'd be a mix of Sith Rage, Womanly Rage and Draconic Rage all in one package!   Just ask Lady Acoma just what I mean about that....




I'll be sure to ask.

Also when you meet the gf I want to be there to sell tickets. I already have bid from DirectTV for the Payperview rights.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> [Moderators Note: This post erased because of allusions to all this happening during "that time of the month."]
> 
> I keed... I keed...





It'd be worse if it was during that time period....   

It's the time of the month thing that I base the version of my paladin's Rage on... the part of it that revolves around being a bit crabby.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok. I got where the icons come from but how are they used?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll be sure to ask.




Yeah. She knows what he's gone thru with the ex-gf AND also the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parents he has as well. She's probably more pissed about his circumstances than I am... and I've seen his parent's attitude towards him on the few occasions I've been to his house. 



> Also when you meet the gf I want to be there to sell tickets. I already have bid from DirectTV for the Payperview rights.




Sure. Mike Tyson ain't gonna have anything on a Full-Fledged Sith Lord vs. some evil bitch that needs to be removed from the face of this planet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










See my sig on an earlier post on this page about the duty of removing evil....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. I got where the icons come from but how are they used?




For varying degrees of shock...   

They all come from here: Edymnion's Board Smiley's Page


----------



## Dagger75 (Jun 16, 2005)

Well going to swerve this off topic thread back on topic.......

 At Denny's a friend and myself overheard some people talking about wrestling.  We learned it's all fake EXCEPT for the title matches which are and I quote "Real as hell."  The other 3 people sitting with the gentlemen all aggreed.  They were all in there 30's.   We laughed something fierce.   

  Then we found out Denny's doesn't like it when you bring your own beer into the resturant and kindly ask you to leave.  Never got to finish my Delidinger


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey did this guy just Hijack our hijack. I think he did.


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

I use the Smiley Xtra extension for Firefox. 

https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=375


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh ya, I just remembered something that is actually on-topic.

About 10 years ago, my future wife and I were out on a date having dinner in a resturant. I overheard the guy in the booth behind us talking to some woman about seeing Jurrasic Park in the theaters. He told her he couldn't be touched during the movie because, and I quote, "I don't watch movies; I _experience _them."


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey did this guy just Hijack our hijack. I think he did.




Yup. I think he did....   

I dunno if this woulda been better on the "nerds make better lovers thread" or not...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Oh ya, I just remembered something that is actually on-topic.
> 
> About 10 years ago, my future wife and I were out on a date having dinner in a resturant. I overheard the guy in the booth behind us talking to some woman about seeing Jurrasic Park in the theaters. He told her he couldn't be touched during the movie because, and I quote, "I don't watch movies; I _experience _them."





The last time a friend of mine (not the one I've mentioned earlier) "experienced" a movie, he had to hit the bathroom 3 times during Titanic!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Well going to swerve this off topic thread back on topic.......
> 
> At Denny's a friend and myself overheard some people talking about wrestling.  We learned it's all fake EXCEPT for the title matches which are and I quote "Real as hell."  The other 3 people sitting with the gentlemen all aggreed.  They were all in there 30's.   We laughed something fierce.





And here I thought they were gay.... I mean they GROPE one another!!!     (and this is using the smiley as shocked as hell here...   )


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. I think he did....
> 
> I dunno if this woulda been better on the "nerds make better lovers thread" or not...



Especially if your friend is a nerd. I think giving multi orgasms might make you a better lover.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Especially if your friend is a nerd. I think giving multi orgasms might make you a better lover.




Or a geek. He's really into Star Wars. Moreso, I think, than Trek. Although he'll draw both, depending on the money...   He's also a gamer as well.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> heh
> 
> A friend of mine said about how he gave a gf he had multiple ones...
> 
> I didn't know that Viagra was meant to be used by women, just men. There is, I believe, a version just for women.




I have an ex g/f who it seems only had multiples.

I'm pretty sure these women were talking about the male Viagra....about how they "snuck" it from their husbands.


----------



## ragboy (Jun 16, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> In college a couple of friends and I used to caravan back and forth to school. We bought radio headsets so we could talk from car to car. It took us a little while to figure out, but we finally realized that the headsets ran on the same frequency as some baby monitors. We used to hear kids crying from tiem to time as we drove. On one trip we heard mommy and daddy working at making a new baby.




I discovered that, as well, but with a baby monitor receiver. For some reason the transmitter was off or something in our apartment, and I was laying around reading or something, when all of a sudden I hear the most X-rated 'afternoon delight' session coming out of the receiver. Knowing that I was alone in the house, I went and looked and the baby's transmitter was off. Someone in the apartment complex had a nice afternoon of 'strange' (as I gathered from the conversation during and after). I made darn sure our transmitter was off when it wasn't in use after that. 


Sounds kinda perverted in light of that story, but I looove listening in on people (not necessarily when they're engaged in those kinds of activities). I did some work with the FBI and used to spend long hours listening to hacker conversations. You get a great sense of dialogue for fiction writing from stuff like that, as well.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't generally listen to other conversations... not after a scrub my mind with bleach episode that happened several years back (I now know waaayyy more than I every really needed to about a certain bedroom position).

On the other hand, I think my friends and I might be the cause of someone else's list - last week, we were at a restaurant for about *four hours* total, mainly talking about great gaming memories and stories. After the first hour, we noticed that our little section of the restaurant was empty. No biggie, we just assumed that the day was slow. When I got up to use the restroom, I noticed the people on the other side of the partition wall from our table giving me funny looks. I pretty much ignored it, thinking it my imagination.

When we left, we noticed that the rest of the restaurant was packed. _They had stopped seating people near us._ 

And no, they hadn't closed that section, because I saw a couple being seated there as I was standing in line to pay....


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

I've had some crazy gaming conversations in restaurants. I'm sure we got some looks but we never had them stop seating people around us. What did you talk about? beheadings? slavery? child prostitues? 
or was it just loud?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

I wanna hear more about that brain-scrubbing bedroom position.


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I wanna hear more about that brain-scrubbing bedroom position.




.....must.......control.......fingers......don't......want.....bannination.....


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> .....must.......control.......fingers......don't......want.....bannination.....




Heh...I know it's not gonna happen, so there's no danger of being bannifed.  But it doesn't keep me from being curious!!!!!


----------



## Wystan (Jun 16, 2005)

Post it in sblock....


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Post it in sblock....




What is this sblock you speak of?


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> What is this sblock you speak of?




Spoiler Block. Highlight below this:



Spoiler



See??



To use it, put <spoiler>spoiler text</spoiler> and replace the < >'s with [ ]'s.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

maybe there should be an adult part of the forum. You agree on entering to not be offended by what you read.


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> maybe there should be an adult part of the forum. You agree on entering to not be offended by what you read.




Uh, no. Then you'd get all kinds of freaks here talking about elf pr0n and the like. *shudder*


----------



## Wystan (Jun 16, 2005)

no, use {sblock} text here {/sblock} with the []'s instead of the {}'s.... 
[sblock]like this[/sblock]


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> no, use {sblock} text here {/sblock} with the []'s instead of the {}'s....
> [sblock]like this[/sblock]




Ah... I always wondered how people did that. 

[sblock]Show off.[/sblock]


----------



## Wystan (Jun 16, 2005)

[sblock]Don't press the shiny candylike button....the big red shiny candy like button....sblock makes people look....[/sblock]


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

[sblock] Like this? [/sblock]

SWWeeEEET!  I learned somethin' new!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I wanna hear more about that brain-scrubbing bedroom position.



 Sorry, no banning-time for me, thankyouverymuch. Besides, you don't want to know. Really. I like to think I'm open-minded, but... *shudder*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Sorry, no banning-time for me, thankyouverymuch. Besides, you don't want to know. Really. I like to think I'm open-minded, but... *shudder*




Surely it can't be as disturbing as some of the stuff on The Creepiest Gamer Thread I gave you?


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Uh, no. Then you'd get all kinds of freaks here talking about elf pr0n and the like. *shudder*



whats wrong with elf pr0n?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've had some crazy gaming conversations in restaurants. I'm sure we got some looks but we never had them stop seating people around us. What did you talk about? beheadings? slavery? child prostitues?
> or was it just loud?




Beheadings and slavery did come up... there was the story about my one female char who, getting tired of being continuously hit on, decided to start castrating men who did so (I love called shot rules), there was the debate of which weapon is best, damage-wise: “Yeah, you can do some damage with a _longsword_, but if you REALLY want to cut someone’s head off, or just lop off a random limb, you need a scythe!”.

There was more… I distinctly remember a discussion about Chuthulu (sp?), which – naturally – degenerated into mind-flayer reproductive habits (eewww…)….

Wow… I think that we might have weirded ME out, had I overheard that.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Surely it can't be as disturbing as some of the stuff on The Creepiest Gamer Thread I gave you?



 About as much so. _Possibly_ slightly more. Possibly.


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> whats wrong with elf pr0n?




A lot.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> my one female char who, getting tired of being continuously hit on, decided to start castrating men who did so (I love called shot rules), there was the debate of which weapon is best, damage-wise: “Yeah, you can do some damage with a _longsword_, but if you REALLY want to cut someone’s head off, or just lop off a random limb, you need a scythe!”.



With that atitude she'll get her wish.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 16, 2005)

Actually, the weapon conversation was separate, sorry about that. As for the castration - well, read the post I linked to. 

All I can say is that it got them to stop.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

I read it. I started that thread.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 16, 2005)

Oops. 

Yup, you did. Sorry... I'll blame the fact that I have the flu on missing that.


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Oops.
> 
> Yup, you did. Sorry... I'll blame the fact that I have the flu on missing that.




Just blame it on Aeson. It's his fault anyway.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> maybe there should be an adult part of the forum. You agree on entering to not be offended by what you read.




It'd probably be like the "Mature Forums" over at the WOTC boards. Full of immaturity and juvenile comments that don't happen here, even with all the mature talk of late.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

Isn't it ironic that the "mature" forums are always the most sophomoric and puerile?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Beheadings and slavery did come up... there was the story about my one female char who, getting tired of being continuously hit on, decided to start castrating men who did so (I love called shot rules), there was the debate of which weapon is best, damage-wise: “Yeah, you can do some damage with a _longsword_, but if you REALLY want to cut someone’s head off, or just lop off a random limb, you need a scythe!”.
> 
> There was more… I distinctly remember a discussion about Chuthulu (sp?), which – naturally – degenerated into mind-flayer reproductive habits (eewww…)….
> 
> Wow… I think that we might have weirded ME out, had I overheard that.





Yeah. I'd agree that'd flip me out too if I hadn't been in the middle of the convo to start with... 

Never mind if you're in a restaurant talking about all the sexual positions out of the book, "101 Sexual Positions" or a similar title I'd seen at my now ex-boyfriend's used bookstore one time.... we went "OUCH!" at more than a few of them... and he put it out to sell...  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> whats wrong with elf pr0n?




Especially when it involves Mialee.  :\


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

despite the mature nature of the talk it really isn't that bad.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Isn't it ironic that the "mature" forums are always the most sophomoric and puerile?





Yup. There's something about "sex" and the degradation of one's supposed "maturity" level... Kinda makes ya wonder sometimes.... there's quite a few pathetic types in a thread over there regarding a nekkid Mialee who seem like desperate fanboys who need to go pay $20 to lose their virginities and leave the better of us virgins out of the whole thing and quit giving us a bad rep as the few of us here aren't being pathetic about the whole bit... we're just choosy here!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> despite the mature nature of the talk it really isn't that bad.





Nope. It's not. We're actually mature adults here. Not a bunch of juveniles like over there.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

I've yet to see Mialee drawn in a way by any artist that makes her look remotely attractive... what is wrong with those people?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. I'd agree that'd flip me out too if I hadn't been in the middle of the convo to start with.




And for some reason it made sense at the time.

Anyone else ever notice that some things always seem to start out with, "Well... it made sense, at the time..."


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. It's not. We're actually mature adults here. Not a bunch of juveniles like over there.




Sez you!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> And for some reason it made sense at the time.
> 
> Anyone else ever notice that some things always seem to start out with, "Well... it made sense, at the time..."




Or, "Ya'll ain't gonna believe this, but...." and "Me and Joe Bob was drinkin' takillya, and....."


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Sez you!




Compared to over there? Hell yeah!

I may be an adult but I REFUSE to GROW UP!!!   

 

What I heard about today at work: (about a leak in the men's room above the urinal) "That leak is coming from somewhere! I looked like the Matrix at the urinal!"--my male boss to his boss.

Not an image I wanna see.... him imitating Neo whilst taking a whizz....


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What I heard about today at work: (about a leak in the men's room above the urinal) "That leak is coming from somewhere! I looked like the Matrix at the urinal!"--my male boss to his boss.
> 
> Not an image I wanna see.... him imitating Neo whilst taking a whizz....




It probably would have made a better sequel though.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It probably would have made a better sequel though.





Probably but I've never seen any of them... So I wouldn't know. I've just seen the pose he made in the movie trailers and stuff like that...


----------

